# Code Blue



## jccoder (Jan 7, 2008)

I bill for both the Facility and Professional charge and have a question about a patient that comes to the ED as a Code Blue.  Patient had been intubated by EMS, ED personnel took over the bagging, but after being in the ED for a total of 3 minutes the ED physician pronounced the patient.  No other interventions done in the ED.  Would the Facility and the Professional charge be a 92950?  Would it be appropriate to bill an E/M 99281-99285 for either the Facility or Professional fee?  Our ED physicians feel that 92950 can be charged since they are running the "code".


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 8, 2008)

this same situation came across my desk yesterday.....I used 99285-25, 92950


----------



## jccoder (Jan 8, 2008)

Would you code both Facility and Profee this way?  Thanks!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 11, 2008)

yes that seems fine


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

why would you attach -25 to the er visit ??


----------

